# Recommend first stones



## M1k3 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm looking at getting my first set of stones. I've been mulling over some choices. I'm looking for S&G or permasoak stones. Don't want to break the bank but don't want to be disappointed. I have a Takamura Chromax (high HRC, I think it's A2 steel?) Gyuto and a Wusthof Grand Prix II 6" Chef's knife. I'll eventually be adding more knives of the carbon or powdered steel (R2?) variety. I've been thinking of:

1. Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Rika 5k (or 6k?)

2. Naniwa SS 400, SS 1000 (or 2000?) and SS 5000?

3. Budget options Cerax 1/3k or 1/6k, Imanishi 1/6k, king 1/6k (this one sounds like it'll probably disappoint).

I really want to keep it as cheap as possible without disappointing. Splash n go or permasoak.


----------



## daveb (Aug 3, 2018)

Normally a post like this is like throwing red meat into the tiger cage. Where is everyone?

Couple questions to start.

Where are you buying from? The answer will be different if you're in the states, Europe, Aussieland, etc.

Do you have the space/container to perma soak? And if so which do you prefer? Some gross characterizations are permasoak provides better feedback. the wear faster, drying them after is a pia. S&G are harder, wear slower, provide less feedback and easy to get wet, use, rinse and leave out for a bit.

And how much is "cheap as possible"? The cheapest workable stones are probably Kings. The Bestor / Suehiro is a good mid range solution (though I hate the 500).


----------



## galvaude (Aug 3, 2018)

Depending on where you are from Shapton Pro can be a real bargain for what you get.

If I was you in would not get a 5k stone already. You have to pay you due on a 1k and master it, polishing stones and finisher can be counter productive for someone learning.

Te King Deluxe 1200 is an amazing stone for a even more amazing price. I never been someone afraid of dishing. I permasoak it with a Bester 230, 1000 and a Rika 5000. Been doing that for 2 years. Even though I have many splash and go stoned I love these soakers a lot.


----------



## valgard (Aug 3, 2018)

My votes go to SP 1k (AI1000 is the same) or King Hyper standard. JNS 1k is slightly more expensive but really well rounded. I’d get Arashiyama 6k for higher grit. 

The King hyper can permasoak.


----------



## Xenif (Aug 3, 2018)

If I had to buy my first stones again, my first two would be a King 300 and a SP1K. Both splash and go, dish resistant (bonus if you have no diamond plate or stone to flatten on yet), inexpensive and effective. The King 1/6 is not as bad as you think, it works fairly well, and for that money it give you a hard 6k side to hone on, and if you ever move on to better stones the 1k side is great for contrast and the 6k side ..... you can breadknife on it or something.


----------



## kkat (Aug 3, 2018)

Xenif said:


> If I had to buy my first stones again, my first two would be a King 300 and a SP1K. Both splash and go, dish resistant (bonus if you have no diamond plate or stone to flatten on yet), inexpensive and effective. The King 1/6 is not as bad as you think, it works fairly well, and for that money it give you a hard 6k side to hone on, and if you ever move on to better stones the 1k side is great for contrast and the 6k side ..... you can breadknife on it or something.



Agreed on the King 1/6--it's a good bang for your buck. Similar to Xenif's suggestion, you may consider a King/SP combo. I would go with a Shapton pro/kuromaku 320 and a King 1k/6k. The kuromaku 320 can quickly set bevels on hard steels (e.g., r2, hap40, etc.), and stays flat for quite a while.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 4, 2018)

I forgot to mention the shapton pro's also.

I'm in the U.S.
As for price, under Jnat prices? Just looking a good beginner stone that's not going to break the bank. I'm buying my stones 1 at a time. I figure mid-grit (1kish) first, coarse next and fine last. I like (I think) the Polish of the Naniwas SS. But ultimately im looking for good feedback for a beginner and either s&g or permasoak. I have room to keep them soaked.


----------



## Ryndunk (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a set of shapton pros (320, 1000, 5000) I bought to keep at the restaurant. I've taught 4 of my cooks to sharpen on them. One of them ended up buying their own set. They cut quickly and the 1000 and 5000 are slow to dish.


----------



## Migraine (Aug 4, 2018)

I've just played this game myself.

I went with a Shapton Glass 320, JNS 1000 and JNS 6000. I'm very happy, but I don't have experience with lots of stones to give further feedback on how they compare. Guess just putting up another option. I was going to get all three from JNS but was recommended that there are better options for a low grit stone which is why I went for the Shapton Glass.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 4, 2018)

M1k3 said:


> I forgot to mention the shapton pro's also.
> 
> I'm in the U.S.
> As for price, under Jnat prices? Just looking a good beginner stone that's not going to break the bank. I'm buying my stones 1 at a time. I figure mid-grit (1kish) first, coarse next and fine last. I like (I think) the Polish of the Naniwas SS. But ultimately im looking for good feedback for a beginner and either s&g or permasoak. I have room to keep them soaked.


As you can see,lots of good recommendations coming to you .One thing to consider is that some of the places you might order from offer free shipping over $100 so buying only one stone at a time might not be to your benefit.Just a thought.
My first stone was the King 1k/6k combo and i really do like the feeling when sharpening on this stone,still to this day.I later invested in the Bester 1200 and a Rika 5k and found those to be a good choice also. But there are so many good options out there and also on my shelves but these haven't disappointed me.I also have some Shapton Pros and for a splash and go stone,they are hard to beat especially at their price level.My soakers give me a better experience but if I don't have the time to bother with them,then I grab my Shapton Pros to get the job at hand done.


----------



## Paraffin (Aug 4, 2018)

This isn't "cheap as possible" but it's the set I started with, the JKI Gesshin stone set:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...s-and-combo-stones/products/gesshin-stone-set

These are very good perma-soak stones that are nicely matched in capability. If you're mainly sharpening stainless and semi-stainless steel knives, you could save some money and get just the 400 for repairs and thinning, and the 2k for regular maintenance. The 6k is still useful as a stropping stone for light touchups between sharpening sessions, or if you want to go for a more refined edge on carbon steel knives.


----------



## valgard (Aug 4, 2018)

Forgot to mention, my recs were not just for a first stone, but for one that can stay with you no matter your skill level. Those are good stone.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 4, 2018)

valgard said:


> Forgot to mention, my recs were not just for a first stone, but for one that can stay with you no matter your skill level. Those are good stone.



Thanks, I'm definitely looking for stones that I'll want to keep.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have not tried all that many stones, but started with the bester/rika (and the 500) stones and am still happy with them. I have changed over to Gesshin stones from JKI, trying both S&P and soakers, and have been very happy with them as well.

Is there a reason you want to go the coarser grit next over a finer grit one? As a home cook I don't do a lot of repair work or have the need to quickly reset a bevel so I normally don't drop below 1200 grit. Also, have you thought about flattening the stone, sink bridge? There are handy ways to deburr and strop with things around the kitchen but it can also be a (very small) part of the rabbit hole.


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 4, 2018)

M1k3 said:


> Thanks, I'm definitely looking for stones that I'll want to keep.


Then I agree with all of the above who recommended the Gesshins. I have the Gesshin 400,Gesshin 2000 and the Gesshin Synthetic Natural from JKI. Those I am perma soaking just so I can use them on a whim because I just like using them. Those would be keeper stones for sure.You can stop with the 2k if sharpening stainless and go to the Syn. Nat for a wonderful cutting edge on a carbon steel blade.


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 5, 2018)

Oh yes M1K3, while we are discussing stones here,another stone that I find worth having for a little more refined edge is the Kitayama 8k stone but since we already bottomed you out on your money with other suggestions,you might just want to put one of your teeth under the pillow for a later purchase,heck,maybe the tooth fairy will surprise you.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just here to add, just buy good ones. 

Shapton 1k/2k combo for $75
Cho 800 for $65

I'm sure JKI stones are also probably
great as Jon works hard for very specific feel/use etc
and people seem to like them.

King Hyper ($60-65) is another 2nd gen sythetic stone
that cuts stainless well and people like.

[NB-most other stones are still $usd 45-55,
so not really saving alot of money vs above]


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm leaning towards the Shapton's. Just one question though, how are the Naniwa SS's in comparison? Advantages and drawbacks?


----------



## galvaude (Aug 6, 2018)

M1k3 said:


> I'm leaning towards the Shapton's. Just one question though, how are the Naniwa SS's in comparison? Advantages and drawbacks?



The super stones are so soft you will gouge them if your angle is off, which will happen in the beginning. They polish very well but are on the slower side and load up badly, IMO not the best choice for a first set. I would go with the Shaptons.


----------



## Ilia (Sep 8, 2018)

M1k3 said:


> I'm looking at getting my first set of stones. I've been mulling over some choices. I'm looking for S&G or permasoak stones. Don't want to break the bank but don't want to be disappointed. I have a Takamura Chromax (high HRC, I think it's A2 steel?) Gyuto and a Wusthof Grand Prix II 6" Chef's knife. I'll eventually be adding more knives of the carbon or powdered steel (R2?) variety. I've been thinking of:
> 
> 1. Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Rika 5k (or 6k?)
> 
> ...


I'm for cerax 1/3 k, and if that's not enough, you can add rika-it's pretty versatile stone...Both of these stone I have and I am quite satisfied...


----------



## Ilia (Sep 8, 2018)

And the options menu is less than 1000 grit for a beginner I would not recommend it...You could ruin the edge...


----------

